# Comb Honey Info



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You could do the "Alice in Wonderland" thing and put a sign on it that says "eat me". But in today's world it might be misconstrued. But it's the truth. That's exactly what you should do with it.  I suppose the main question is what to do with the wax. The answer is, whatever you want. Eat it, spit it out. It really doesn't matter since it has no nutritive value for a human, but is perfectly harmless. Maybe they just need reassurance that they can eat the wax or not as they like.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

use it like creamed honey, spread it on corn bread, english muffins, toast or put it in your oatmeal. When you eat it like that you do not even notice the wax just the great taste of what the bees made.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Does eating comb honey (with beeswax) have any value for humans? I found this on this website that says: "Recent studies at the University of Georgia suggest that ingesting as little as one gram of beeswax a day can help lower cholesterol."

http://www.blueridgehoneycompany.com/faq.htm


Anybody here ever heard of this study?

I just did a search on it and found this:
http://www.ebmonline.org/cgi/content/full/229/3/215
Very long chain fatty alcohols obtained from plant waxes and beeswax have been reported to lower plasma cholesterol in humans.....


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Oh, "I" know how to use it! I'm just looking for wording to put on an additional label or pamphlet for my future avid comb honey customers. I think I remember a reference that Richard Taylor made indicating that he provided a small pamphlet for new comb honey customers. I think this would help develop my market for comb honey. Making it this year was enjoyable...it would be good to make more next season.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I find that making comb honey is more work and people aren't willing to pay a premium for it, so I don't sell too much comb honey.

It sells well in chunk honey jars because (I think) it just looks so good. People are willing to pay a little more for that, so the only comb honey I'll be making in the future is for cutting in chunk honey jars.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Troy said:


> I find that making comb honey is more work and people aren't willing to pay a premium for it, so I don't sell too much comb honey.


I agree comb honey takes alot of work because you got to be careful dealing with the comb and it also takes time and makes a big mess, etc.. 
But, what about selling the entire frame of honey? Just take a capped super off the hive, get the bees out and sell the entire frame. Pretty easy if you got anybody willing to buy honey in the frame like that. Do any of you ever sell honey like that? If I were to sell some frames like that, how much should I charge per frame?


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Samak,
I've seen references in older magazines to selling entire frames. I think at one time you could buy premade packaging specifically for that...cardboard boxes with a cellophane window. My thought is that the market for that would be limited. Keeping an entire frame of honey in the kitchen till it's used up could be challenging.


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

Some of our enlightened customers buy a full shallow frame - we charge 35.00. When pulling supers we try to save out the prettiest for these customers.
An interesting story from one of these folks - a relocated former Floridian with a mouth full of beautiful crowns and all the gum issues to go with them. Historically kept quarterly peridontal appts to stay ahead of things, but in the transition had gone a full year without a check-up. Was dreading the visit... had heard about chewing comb honey for gum health and so started buying it from us - understandably wanted the combs with the most propolis. Now has chewwed about a sq.in faithfully for 6 months or so, and called the other day to say she'd just had the best check-up of the recent life. Coincident? I don't think so : ) 
So, there's one more thing for your pamphlet!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Until recently Drapers in Auburn Ne. was selling a comb honey kit. It consisted of a special box that held thirty small frames that when the comb is cut out measures 4.25 x 4.25 and fits nicely into standard comb clam shells.

I have about twelve of these units and the combs will weigh from twelve to twenty ounces and I sell them for six to ten dollars.

The original intent for these units from the manufacturer was to sell the frames in a large clam shell that they offer. I find it more convenient to cut the comb out and reuse the frames as foundationless or you can install thin foundation with pins that need to come out before selling the frames. No wiring is needed.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Comb honey*

I have sold more comb honey this year than in the past.Alot of my custumers say this is the way grandpa made it.I sell shallow frames for $25.00 and they bring the frame back.I tell them to freeze it for 48hrs.just in case wax moths have layed eggs in the cracks of the frame.They understand and thank me for telling them.I would hate to try and explain why larva was crawling in the honey they just bought from me.I put all my comb honey in the freezer for 48hrs.befor I sell it:thumbsup:


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

brooksbeefarm said:


> I have sold more comb honey this year than in the past.Alot of my custumers say this is the way grandpa made it.I sell shallow frames for $25.00 and they bring the frame back.I tell them to freeze it for 48hrs.just in case wax moths have layed eggs in the cracks of the frame.They understand and thank me for telling them.I would hate to try and explain why larva was crawling in the honey they just bought from me.I put all my comb honey in the freezer for 48hrs.befor I sell it:thumbsup:


So there ya are sellin dead worms:}:}​


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*comb honey*

In a sense yes,but if you freeze the eggs before they hatch their will be no larva.the bees keep them in check in the hive,take any super of honey off your hive and let it set for 4 or 5 days before you process it and see what happens.:scratch:


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

When I was young, my father used to tell me that when my grandfather harvested his honey crop, he would stack the supers on a wagon and send him down the road, not to come back until he had sold them all. He said that they got around $5.00 each back then. They would give the honey, and then collect last years frames at the same time. He said back then, thats the way the people wanted it (on a frame.) He said that most people back then knew how to crush and strain. And they would do whatever they wanted with it.


----------

